# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Best Products at GNC

## Tcr_17

What do you think are the best or worst products at GNC.

!!!!No Company Bashing!!!!

Just discuss supplements

----------


## amcon

matters your goals

----------


## Tcr_17

just posting a discussion thread for an over all supp review

----------


## amcon

thats lots of sups... pic a catagory maybe you'll get more posts

----------


## Tigershark

I only buy Milk Thistle there.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Best, none.
Worst, all...  :AaGreen22:

----------


## ottomaddox

Best thing at GNC is the EXIT

----------


## BITTAPART2

they have some decent protein products I use like Cytogainer and also I like the nanovapor..I just hate the prices so I dont use them. If I am in a bind I will stop by one and have them price match (one of my friends is usually on the other end of the phone)

----------


## phenom1979

Why would you ever buy from a store like GNC, when you can get anything you need at a whole lot better price from any online supp site, and no sales tax. If you're like me, I order so much they send me T shirts and free supps with all of my orders, can't beat that.

----------


## CBGB

Nothing wrong with their mega men selection. I buy other things when I am short on time. They are the only ones in my town with a good herb section.

----------


## spickidy

Most of their products suck but Mega Men multis are good and my buddy swears by Mass XXX. He has used it for 3 months and goes through 3 containers a month. I would only buy their products when b1g1 1/2 off.

----------


## IM708

> Most of their products suck but Mega Men multis are good and my buddy swears by Mass XXX. He has used it for 3 months and goes through 3 containers a month. I would only buy their products when b1g1 1/2 off.


Your friend buying the mass xxx, tell him to buy whey concentrate (lowest grade whey protein you can buy) and down it w/ a whole assload of sugar. That's mass xxx for ya.

----------


## spickidy

I actually told him that but he likes the taste and it already has creatine and some other shit in it- it works for him but I know it is because it helps him get in an extra 1000 calories a day while he is on the go.

----------


## eatrainrest

> Nothing wrong with their mega men selection. I buy other things when I am short on time. They are the only ones in my town with a good herb section.


i read a study that im sure others have on the board as well that said this product is s h i t

----------


## eatrainrest

i have learned through trial/error and learning that the best stuff, is the simplest stuiff. whey isolates, casein, micronozied creo (iron, lol). stick to simple compounds and make your own stuff. buy your own efa's be creative and smart.

----------


## Tigershark

> Best thing at GNC is the EXIT


Nice one.

----------


## jimmy7050

i use animal stack milti v dont know if it works but makes you piss look like anti freez :Wink/Grin:

----------


## tondi53

too expensive unless u know someone that works there

----------


## getzwolez33

I get there one a day sport vitamins and probolic pm due to its a slow release protein for sleep time.

----------


## therecanonlybe1

> What do you think are the best or worst products at GNC.
> 
> !!!!No Company Bashing!!!!
> 
> Just discuss supplements


just that cutle little blonde girl behind the counter who looks scared when i walk in there the odd time, like i'm gonna grab her and take her to the back.
maybe she's psychic

----------


## t-gunz

> Why would you ever buy from a store like GNC, when you can get anything you need at a whole lot better price from any online supp site, and no sales tax. If you're like me, I order so much they send me T shirts and free supps with all of my orders, can't beat that.


i don't blame them i send you free stuff to with a back like that lol


good stuff

----------


## CBGB

> i have learned through trial/error and learning that the best stuff, is the simplest stuiff. whey isolates, casein, micronozied creo (iron, lol). stick to simple compounds and make your own stuff. buy your own efa's be creative and smart.


I am a firm believer in multi vitamins. Do you have something other than mega men that you would recommend?


sorry about the hijack

----------


## eatrainrest

http://www.docstoc.com/docs/405307/Multivitamin-Guide

----------


## eatrainrest

accoridng to that study megamen is piss poor...seems credible

----------


## DEE151

> What do you think are the best or worst products at GNC.
> 
> !!!!No Company Bashing!!!!
> 
> Just discuss supplements


F U C K GNC every thing there is so high in prices its a big ASS RIP OFF

----------


## DEE151

> What do you think are the best or worst products at GNC.
> 
> !!!!No Company Bashing!!!!
> 
> Just discuss supplements


do you work For or At GNC?
lower your dam prices then maybe i will shop there

----------


## DSM4Life

I buy one of each

----------


## kickinit

About 12 yrs ago, they had Twinlab Amino 1800s which I loved.... Otherwise never been back.

----------


## DEE151

Tcr 17 were did u run to? you have ???? to answer on your fourm you posted up

----------


## Biohazard74

I use their Pro performance creatine and pro performance whey. And they work great for me. No complaints here. I did stop going for awhile because their prices got a little steep but here in Miami Florida their prices have dropped considerably. I shop around at all the stores in my area and they usually have the best price. The main thing i cant stand about them is the pushy sales people. Damnit I know wtf im looking for  :Rant:

----------


## CHAP

hMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

----------


## CBGB

> accoridng to that study megamen is piss poor...seems credible


Noted, very interesting, and thank you!

I withdraw my previous response.

----------


## eatrainrest

> Noted, very interesting, and thank you!
> 
> I withdraw my previous response.


lol np, were all here to learn brother

----------


## Bren

I worked for GNC for 6 months to get a discount on sups. That is the only way it is worth it to shop there. I made commission off of selling high priced Muscletech products that don't do anything to people who really need help and don't know any better than to listen to someone who just wants to make money off of them. They Put out products that have sparkly graphics and ridiculous claims like "Gain 8LBS of mass in a week!" The prices are so outrageous that the only customers that come in are either skinny teens or old obese people buying fat loss aids and don't know better. I had to quit in good consciousness. I got tired of telling the fat people "drink more water, diet, exercise." and telling skinny teens "Eat more Protean!" selling people shit they don't need at a ridiculous price made me feel like a crappy used car salesmen. yuck! I get sick to my stomach just thinking about it.

----------

